# DIY Valve Guide Removal



## geoffscott1 (Apr 5, 2010)

This may not be the best/safest/most ideal way BUT it is quick, easy can be done with very few tools. It shouldn't cause any more head damage than the punch tool unless you cant aim with a hammer or drill. That said here it is:
Step 1: Remove head, cover, retainers, springs, valves ect. Then you will need the following:
i) Drill with a bit just slightly larger than the inside diameter of the guide. Make sure you dont have to much of an attachment to this bit because its not going to be a happy drill bit at the end of this. 
II) A hammer
III) Penetrating Oil, recommended but probably not needed
iV) Steady hands. This may not be possible for some of us, so if you think your liable to slip with a hammer and smoke yourself or the head or yourself in the head, with the hammer, get a piece of plywood just slightly larger than your heads base and drill a 1" or so hole in it.

Heres pretty much everything you need.
Step 2: The idea is to drill out the centre of the brass valve guide and create a small step. I drilled about 1" down, you do need to drill past the point where your drill bit is level with the surrounding head surface. Now this sounds easy, and it is, but if you make a mistake you are going to have some hefty regrets. Go slow be VERY careful to slip and hit the head, and keep the drill fairly straight. The guides are reasonably thick (1-2mm) but if you punch through its not going to be pretty. Drill all 8 guides in one go as the next step is going to make the drill bit unhappy. You should end up with a step about .5mm, mine all went a little crooked and put most of that step on one side which is fine. If its not adequate get a bigger bit.

Here is the general idea. Go slow, smooth and straight. 
Step 3:Soak all the guides in penetrating oil. Dont know if it helps but it makes me feel great about life. Next take the drill bit out of the drill and put it in the hole you just drilled. Then hammer the end of the drill bit till the whole guide/drill bit combination drops out. Vise-Grip the guide reverse the drill bit out and repeat. I should not that if you suck with a hammer and dont want to hit the head (Which will cause irreparable damage) you can put that piece of plywood i mentioned earlier over the head. The 1" hole in the plywood is lined up with the guide in question and the wood provides a buffer surface should you miss







.

You get the idea

Throw out the old guides, hold a funeral for the sacrificed drill bit and your good to go. To be honest it didn't toast my drill bit as bad as i expected since the brass is so soft.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: DIY Valve Guide Removal (geoffscott1)*

I'm pretty sure the valve guides are bronze, aren't they?
Great write up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wooderson (Nov 25, 2001)

Use a hydraulic press and you can have them out in ten minutes.


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

u might weant to clean the head before u do this or it might scrach the side.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (Wooderson)*

Heck who needs a hydraulic press? I used an arm powered arbor press and it was cake.


----------



## geoffscott1 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: (Wooderson)*

Haha but i had them out in 15minutes with no hydraulic press and a tired arm.


----------



## truckinwagen (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (geoffscott1)*

you still need a press to get the new ones back in, so...


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

your inbox is full so i figured id post this in your thread. 


the local guy selling the o2m that i was referring to, his member name on here is:

vwgli_04


----------

